# Free Kindle Book: Commentary on Ephesians by Robert H. Gundry



## fishingpipe (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't know much about Robert H. Gundry, but I saw this posted on Facebook by Monergism and a few reformed friends. Would this be a useful commentary?

It's free today only on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060M8HHA/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk


----------



## Matt (Jan 9, 2012)

Good spot! Thanks. Here's the link to Amazon UK for us Brits...

Commentary on Ephesians eBook: Robert H. Gundry: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't know much about the author, but Monergism is generally a very reliable reformed site. So, I downloaded it.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 9, 2012)

Bob did my wedding 37 years ago after I had served as his grader for two years at Westmont. He was also my Greek prof and NT prof (32 units).

His denial of imputation is the reason why Piper wrote one of his books, Counted Righteous in Christ.

His commentary on Matthew was a brilliant tour de force that argued (wrongly in my opinion) that Matthew was of the genre of Midrash (e.g., no historical basis for the Magi or the star, etc.).

He is strongly non-Calvinist, although he claims not to be an Arminian. Like many biblical specialists, he thinks of himself as more of a biblicist than a proponent of "systematic" superstructures of any kind.

He is the most brilliant teacher I ever had. I'm sure his commentary will be useful, albeit to be used with MUCH theological discretion.

BTW - it looks like an excerpt from his new one volume commentary on the NT. Evidently, they are also marketing it piecemeal by NT book.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 10, 2012)

BTW - his argument for premillennial post-tribulationalism was mounted on dispensational premises. In the mid 70s it shook up Talbot and Dallas because it used some hermeneutical jiu jitsu to turn the arguments of the dispensational pre-tribbers against them to "prove" a post-trib point of view.

Bob's daughter is a Yale NT prof and his son-in-law is noted Yale theologian Miroslav Volf.

His widely used Survey of the NT is now in its 4th ed (I used it back in 1971 in its first edition!).

Bob is always brilliant, clear, and more often than not, convincing.


----------



## KMK (Jan 10, 2012)

Is Talbot dogmatically Dispensational?


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 10, 2012)

In the mid 1970s you could not find many who were not pre-tribbers. Gundry's book shook some of them loose and precipitated a wholescale broadside by Dallas' Walvoord. BTW, Ken, I passed over your place a bit ago. Now I'm over Joplin (BUR to DFW to ORD to FWA).


----------



## KMK (Jan 10, 2012)

Did you see me waving?


----------

